# More free patterns



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I found this site by accident while looking for something else. I only browsed a tiny bit. Lots to check out! 
http://www.craftfreely.com/free-knitting-patterns/view-patterns.cfm?category=baby&start=1&end=1300&viewAll


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You would need to know what you are looking for. 

This would remind me of my own folders if I could be bothered doing a html page to link to all my patterns.


----------



## queenb13 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am looking for a free pattern for fall dishcloths, like Leafs etc. Thank you Kindly!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great site - thanks!!


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Wonderful site....Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

This is excellent site! I found seamless bootie pattern which is excellent. Thank you


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this site. I could spend the whole day looking at the patterns, but will save that for later, maybe after Christmas!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great site, thankyou. will need a week to browse lol


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this. will go through the site later


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Over relming # of patterns to choose from. Can't get board with this site. Haven't look at it yet but with all those patterns to choose from I'm sure it will be a great site for this. Thank you.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Haven't seen every thing on this site yet but when I have more time will spend hours looking. Thanks for the site.


----------



## Tracy7913 (Sep 7, 2012)

Queenb13, Hi, I think I saw a couple on Ravelry a while back.
Tracy.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Have bookmarked the site for later use. Thanks for posting.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Book marked. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It is now bookmarked!


----------



## DoreenW (Jun 13, 2012)

What a lovely site! Thank you for posting. One question can anyone tell me what would be the equivalent weight wool in UK for 'sport'weight?

Doreen x


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

So many patterns to choose from, so little time to knit them!! Thank you for the link!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

What a lollapalooza site. Thanks The kind of site I spend way too much time on! Love it.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

DoreenW said:


> What a lovely site! Thank you for posting. One question can anyone tell me what would be the equivalent weight wool in UK for 'sport'weight?
> 
> Doreen x


Someone just added this to a topic today. Hope it helps.

http://www.karpstyles.com/yarn_conversion.html


----------

